# merit lists 2011.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

tomorrow is the 1st merit lists of Sheikh Zyaed & Lmdc . . . . me worried . #shocked

not hopeful to get in Shk.Zyaed, but Lmdc is very important for me after Fmh. #yes

do pray for me guys. ThankS & BEST of Luvk to all medstudentz :happy: .


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i thought private medical colleges weren't allowed to put up their merit lists until after the government colleges put up theirs??
and have you received your mcat result's hard copy??


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

yupperz and Riphah aswell


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What about fmh and riphah med college?
When they will show their merit lists?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i thought private medical colleges weren't allowed to put up their merit lists until after the government colleges put up theirs??
> and have you received your mcat result's hard copy??


i havent received yet . . Uhs said; it will be issued probably in 1st week of october.

& yeah! you are right . . privates are not allowed to display merit lists before 31st .. 
i contacted Dr.Kaazmi (head of student affairs) today ; he said: 'our merit list is postponed & we will be not displaying until PMDC allow us to do so.'

lets see... what lmdc is going to do !!! 
i think they will display tomorrow with the name of 'interview list'. #cool#roll:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> What about fmh and riphah med college?
> When they will show their merit lists?


fmh gave a brochure like thing with prospectus . . date for display of merit list is 18th october on it.
dont know of riphah..//!!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> What about fmh and riphah med college?
> When they will show their merit lists?


Its on the 3rd!! tomorrow #eek


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Its on the 3rd!! tomorrow #eek


Oooh,thanks


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Its on the 3rd!! tomorrow #eek


riphah's merit list is on 3rd ?#confused


----------



## pure soul (Oct 2, 2011)

hey i need some suggestion guys ...which one is the best among shifa,wah n ripha?
i dnt knw much bout private kolegz
n secondly i've got 81.92% aggregate in uhs test ,n m nt too sure dat i wil get adm in any govt koleg coz merit is gona b so high dis tym but still i have to apply.suggest me wt shud i prefer bds or mbbs according to my aggregate?? wts my chance?? coz i've heard tat u can only apply in one thing bds or mbbs !! my frnd told me dat . is that true?? plzzz help me out!!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

No no bro,u can apply in both mbbs and bds,you can get in mbbs and bds both,well shifa's and riphah's admissions are closed,you can get easily in wah...
You have very good aggregate to get in any where...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

my name is not in lmdc 1st merit list for mbbs . . 2nd will be on 6 october .

anybody else got in lmdc ??#confused


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> my name is not in lmdc 1st merit list for mbbs . . 2nd will be on 6 october .
> 
> anybody else got in lmdc ??#confused


hey,can you please tell me from where i can see the merit list of lmdc???


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I think riphah has not displaed its merit list today.....


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

it is delayed
for some time
because today was the last date for submission of application forms.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> riphah's merit list is on 3rd ?#confused


Today is 3rd i dont see any merit list???#confused


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

it is not gonna come out today. may be tomorrow or few days later.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

anas90 said:


> my name is not in lmdc 1st merit list for mbbs . . 2nd will be on 6 october .
> 
> anybody else got in lmdc ??#confused


Do we need to go there to see the list?
Is there any other way to see the list?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

KainatT said:


> Do we need to go there to see the list?
> Is there any other way to see the list?


yeah, i think we are supposed to go there and check it on their college notice board that's not fair they should upload it on their website,or else if someone is going tomorrow please take a picture of that list so that we can know that our name is on the list or not!#baffled


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> yeah, i think we are supposed to go there and check it on their college notice board that's not fair they should upload it on their website,or else if someone is going tomorrow please take a picture of that list so that we can know that our name is on the list or not!#baffled


DUDE.
It's far, like far far. 

Don't they give a call to the people who are selected?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

its really unfair i am 350km away from lahore! they should post it on web


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> yeah, i think we are supposed to go there and check it on their college notice board that's not fair they should upload it on their website,or else if someone is going tomorrow please take a picture of that list so that we can know that our name is on the list or not!#baffled




hey sehar!! lmdc will call you for the interview and also tcs you a letter so dont worry. if you still wanna recheck you can always call and ask.
i have already gotten into bds at lmdc.. they dont even want to interview me.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> hey sehar!! lmdc will call you for the interview and also tcs you a letter so dont worry. if you still wanna recheck you can always call and ask.
> i have already gotten into bds at lmdc.. they dont even want to interview me.


i thought interviews at lmdc are essential part of admissions...

how they finalized your admission without interview?? 
did you apply for overseas/foreign seat?#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Shalamar final merit list: 

Shalamar Medical and Dental College

check waiting lists here:

Shalamar Medical and Dental College


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

my merit numbr is 85 in fmh, do i hav any chance in gettin admission in dere? my fsc marks r 799, i wz cald 4 intervieew at lmdc too, d interview went fy9 but i ddnt get a call 4m dere either ( i applied 4 bds in both) do i hav any chance ov gettin into either one ov dem??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> my merit numbr is 85 in fmh, do i hav any chance in gettin admission in dere? my fsc marks r 799, i wz cald 4 intervieew at lmdc too, d interview went fy9 but i ddnt get a call 4m dere either ( i applied 4 bds in both) do i hav any chance ov gettin into either one ov dem??


will you like to share your mcat marks?

merit no.85 should have got call by now.......#rofl


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

anas90 said:


> will you like to share your mcat marks?
> 
> merit no.85 should have got call by now.......#rofl


d lady said we only take first 45 for bds...i went to d clg to chek it 2day u c...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Emaan said:


> d lady said we only take first 45 for bds...i went to d clg to chek it 2day u c...


i called my uncle to check there list!

will you believe? i had 706 merit no. last year & fmh ppl called me (on 5 nov. 2010) for bds, but i was not in position to afford fee.

i don't know; what they are talking about this year!!!!!!!!#baffled


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@anas90 

Bro I told you already earlier this time 400 candidates are shortlisted out of which mostly are 925+ which have been interviewed as well. Some have been interviewed. Some are being interviewed. This time merit is so high.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @anas90
> 
> Bro I told you already earlier this time 400 candidates are shortlisted out of which mostly are 925+ which have been interviewed as well. Some have been interviewed. Some are being interviewed. This time merit is so high.


bro! are you bds student at fmh??


----------



## Sash91 (Oct 9, 2011)

mehsum said:


> @anas90
> 
> Bro I told you already earlier this time 400 candidates are shortlisted out of which mostly are 925+ which have been interviewed as well. Some have been interviewed. Some are being interviewed. This time merit is so high.


Nahh! there is no such thing as a 925+ criteria! they take in account their own test as well! and they create their own aggregate! n my equivalence cums around 850...but they said i did extremely well on the test and they'r offerin me a place....so u know those who did well on the test have a very good chance of getting in...it's not the fsc marks tht matter...it's their test. #wink .


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sash91 said:


> Nahh! there is no such thing as a 925+ criteria! they take in account their own test as well! and they create their own aggregate! n my equivalence cums around 850...but they said i did extremely well on the test and they'r offerin me a place....so u know those who did well on the test have a very good chance of getting in...it's not the fsc marks tht matter...it's their test. #wink .


hmmmmmmmmm.......okz!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i just checked out cmh's website and it says the 2nd merit list will be published shortly...how long is this "shortly"?any idea?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

check out Sheikh.Zyaed local & foreign studentz merit lists: 

Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical & Dental College Lahore - Pakistan


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

when will be the merit list of wahh shall come out and 2nd list of fumc...???


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> when will be the merit list of wahh shall come out and 2nd list of fumc...???


som1 plz answer this..??


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Wah Medical college is affiliated with UHS, it's up to LHC decision for MCAT formula.


----------

